# How to Squeeze out the maximum performance from your WinXP



## anandk (Jul 10, 2005)

if u have less ram and if u really want to squeeze out the maximum 
performance from your WinXp, u could try some of this :

first create a system restore point, shud something go wrong !

now u can try these :    

right click my comp icon>advanced tab>in performance tab> visual effects>unselect all or just click on 'select for best performance'. it'l make ur pc look drab however. so if u want, u can use the custom option & click the last three. this way atleast the spirit of xp will be preserved.

Disable Windows Themes, transition effects, and smoothing fonts 
on desktop right click>click on properties>display properties>
in themes>Select Windows Classic>apply.
in desktop select>none>apply.
in screensaver>select none>apply.
in appearance>select "effects">unselect everything>ok>apply
in settings>color quality>medium>apply
this way, u can remove xp eye-candy. use ur discretion. i know disabling all can actually negate the purpose of 'eye-friendly' xp.

folder icons consume a fair share of the system resources.
open my com>click view>select list
again click view button> deselect status bar.
now click tools>folder options>view
click the link at the end of the tutorial for details on what to check and 
what to uncheck. use your discretion, however.   

Automatic Updates Tab>Turn off Automatic Updates. 
also reduce scheduled jobs. eg u can disable automatic updates of
ur anti-virus and ant-spy too. u can always take down the updates manually.

System Restore, You'll want to select the "Turn off System Restore" option,  if u think its useless. but i think it shud be kept on. 

Error Reporting>disable error reporting option 
go to Remote tab>uncheck the "allow remote invitations" button for security reasons.  8) 

Get rid of all the extra programs Windows XP installs. u may not be using, messenger,  msn, calculator, games, etc. Double click on My computer > control panel > Add/remove Programs. 
To the left of the Add/remove Programs window there are three options, choose the last one 
"Add/Remove Windows Components". decide what u need/dont need and click accordingly.

Disable unnecessary WindowsXP services and free up blocked resources.
check out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21415&highlight=services

remove un-required fonts.  :roll:  but be careful which u remove. make sure u dont remove the system fonts, else u will create problems. BEST to use tweak-xp pro. its got a list of system fonts which u must keep, in its help file. keep those and remove most of the rest. u will see a marked difference.

also check out the following link to reduce start/shutdown times
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17845&highlight=services

dont forget to restart ur pc.

the above information has been collated, edited and presented primarily from *www.techreviewer.com/viewpage.cfm?pi=9 and also from
*mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/OptimizeXP.html
*topsites.tweakxp.com/

happy tweaking !


----------



## Chirag (Jul 10, 2005)

Thnx for the info.

My PC running a bit fast, not very but a bit fast

Thnx


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks, looks good for some biginer. good work


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, a beginner stuff........... But this kind of tuts were a great help when I was new to XP, hope this will help some new users of XP............


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 4, 2006)

these are just usability tips, they hardly increse performance, other then the visual tweaks thing, but still they are usefull for computers having 256 or less MB of RAM, with more RAM they hardly give any benifit


----------



## anandk (Nov 5, 2006)

its a july 2005 thread 
i used to have xp/sp2 on a 128mb ram then.
hence the title "...squeeze..." 

but now i have ALL OF a 256mb ram  !!!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 5, 2006)

Why bring up such an old thread ???


----------



## anandk (Nov 5, 2006)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Why bring up such an old thread ???



gxsaurav felt like replying in this thread yesterday. he did.
i felt like replying to him today. i did.

we shud not really have a gripe if some old thread suddenly pops up to life


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 5, 2006)

And I think its good if such kind of good tutorials are bumped by members regularly so that new members can also know about them


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info
it is useful for the person who have pIII like me


----------

